# Help with DIY sandblasting room



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

With a Smooth Flat floor,......
You can Sweep,+ Shovel up the sand,+ drop it thru a Screen,+ Funnel into the sandtank.........
Making the Screen vibrate will speed the process......


----------



## BradMartin (Dec 10, 2007)

Will this work with all blast media that can be reused?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't know why Not,..??....

You might have to vary the size of your sieve to match whatever media,+ knozzle size you're using......


----------

